

Is documenting weight loss in time-lapse photography an interesting idea? - awellsbarron

I was thinking there are a couple of ways to go with the app:
1) Sharing videos might enable an compelling social layer.
2) You could create better games around weight-loss, because if the contestants were strangers they might want to see who they are competing against throughout the game.
3) It  could be an online version of 'Biggest Loser' with advantage of being able to interact with the contestants.
======
armenarmen
Go for it! I think it would be better for guys, I'm thinking most middle aged
women folk would be less than willing to share fat pics

~~~
awellsbarron
True. I'm thinking some early adopters might be bodybuilders who loose a lot
of weight right before a competition and love promoting themselves.

------
hluska
Interesting idea, though if I were you, I'd make the sharing aspect optional
(and make that extremely clear on your signup page).

~~~
awellsbarron
Yeah I don't even think we'll do fb connect because of privacy fears. And well
make it so no one can look you up unless you want them to. I imagine that if
people want to share, they could do it with just one or a couple people, like
their trainer and a work out buddy.

------
ApolloRising
p90x does something similar using youtube to promote transformations using
video, you may want to check it out

~~~
awellsbarron
That's true. The app I made can get better frame-to-frame consistancy (here's
me: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mlMLFrB1QUA>) which I think make is much
more valuable as a tracking tool.

